# 5 9 week old kittens found in suitcase in Cardiff



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

I really despair sometimes. Surely it's not that difficult to take kittens in to RSPCA, Cats Protection or any other rescue centres you care to mention.

BBC News - Abandoned kittens found in suitcase in Cardiff footpath

ETA. Of course it would have been better if their mother had been spayed in the 1st case but common sense just escapes a lot of people.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How sad..... Problem is with this kitten season, all the rescues are at a bursting point. I recently rang cats protection about some cats in danger and there was just a recorded message saying they weren't accepting any cats and to ring the RSPCA if it was a cruelty case. Still no excuse but there are more kitten that would be owners. But for these owners, Sheer stupidity to not spay!!! I have been emailing adverts on pets4homes most days that are giving away adult cats FTGH to reconsider or wait a month or two, the gangs looking for bait for their fighting dogs must be rubbing their hands............:mad2:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Disgusting, but the problem is there is so much publicity about the RSPCA putting kittens to sleep that people are wary of taking them, but worth risking asking rather than doing this, 
All RSPCA branches dont put healthy cats and kittens to sleep, ours has kittens and cats in and advertises them in the paper or on facebook, i think individual branches are all different,
What beautiful kittens, so sad that they were dumped like this,and very lucky they were found, someone must recognise these kittens ,and must have seen them in someones house


----------



## AnimalMad88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Forgot that it was kitten season and there would be plenty more in the same predicament . It still irritates me so much though that some people just allow their queens to get out and get pregnant without any thought as to the consequences. Surely not even being strapped for cash would be a barrier to people getting their queens spayed? Couldn't they get vouchers or go to the PDSA?

Such a sad state of affairs.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Poor little kittens..
What is wrong with these people :mad2:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

A lot of people especially these who let their cats out to get pregnant will be getting some kind of benefit, and the RSPCA are giving vouchers out for free neutering, and at the moment ours are giving vouchers that are worth the cost of neutering except for £15 which im sure most could manage to scrape together
Its terrible letting the cats get pregnant then just dumping the kittens, and the cat will get pregnant again very soon


----------



## QueenMoo (Aug 3, 2014)

Heartbreaking.
People are vicious bastards. :frown2:


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> A lot of people especially these who let their cats out to get pregnant will be getting some kind of benefit, and the RSPCA are giving vouchers out for free neutering, and at the moment ours are giving vouchers that are worth the cost of neutering except for £15 which im sure most could manage to scrape together
> Its terrible letting the cats get pregnant then just dumping the kittens, and the cat will get pregnant again very soon


Jaycee you are spot on...mother cat is quite likely out right now looking for a boyfriend. And quite likely not more than a kitten herself.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Its heartbreaking, just been looking at the rescues on facebook, so many emergencies and cats with kittens needing rescuing, just awful
Dogs as well, cant bear thinking about it sometimes


----------

